# Outlook 2000 WAB and Vista



## mdvbilt

I recently upgraded (purchased a new one) my laptop which went from Windows XP to Windows Vista. I installed Office 2000 and have everything working save for Outlook. Whenever I try to import an address file, or even at seemingly random intervals, and in different applications (following opening Outlook), I get the error message,

"Unable to update public free/busy data. An error occurred while attempting to open the Windows Address Book. Unable to find the WAB.DLL."

Now, this program was working fine on my old laptop with XP installed. Any ideas on what to do to fix this problem?  I looked for WAB.DLL on my old laptop and found an OUTLWAB.DLL in the system32 directory. Should I copy that file to Vista? I don't want to blow anything up...

Thanks!


----------



## bearone2

from within the outlook address book, have you tried to import the wab. file/import.

i've got it exported to a floppy and import it when needed, into oe.
i've used outlook, use it at work, but don't like how it does things and i don't need all the extras and find oe much easier to use.

i'm not using vista and don't know if taking the dll from xp works.


----------



## mdvbilt

Yeah, I've tried to do that, but the problem is that the moment I open up the Address Book command, I get the error message - I don't even have the option of doing any importing.


----------



## bearone2

did you get any messages during the install, skipping files?

it could have been a goofy install of o2k.

remove it, reboot and install it again.


----------



## mdvbilt

Yeah, no messages. Already tried removing and reinstalling. Didn't help.


----------



## bearone2

did you reboot b4 the reinstall?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

What happens if you use Contacts rather than the Address Book?


----------



## Rollin_Again

Try the following:

Navigate to *C:\Program Files\Common Files\System* and if the DLL files are found

copy *wab32.dll* and *wab32res.dll* to the following directory:

*C:\Windows\System32*

If you are unable to find the files, I have zipped and attached them. Just unzip them to the System32 folder.

FYI......Outlook 2000 and Vista incompatibility is a known issue. Outlook uses some common files with Outlook Express. From what I understand, Vista does not come with Outlook Express therefore these shared dll files may not be available.

You may have to register the DLL's by using the following commands at the run prompt:

*regsvr32 wab32.dll*
*regsvr32 wab32res.dll*

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Any details - "Outlook 2000 and Vista incompatibility is a known issue"


----------



## Rollin_Again

There is a brief summary of the imcompatibility issue at http://www.slipstick.com/

I've also read numerous postings by Outlook MVP's that also address the issue. The biggest problem is that since Microsoft is not officially supporting Outlook 2000 anymore, it is likely that no hotfixes will be developed to fix the problem.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Bob Cerelli

So again, just use the Contacts as previously suggested.


----------



## diyer

Thanks Rollin_Again.....I had the same problem and copied the files as you instructed, and.......it worked beautifully. I Appreciate your help!!!! 

diyer


----------



## dseerveld

Yup, fixed my same problem too!

Now if only Outlook 2000 didn't take an average of 45 seconds to open when I start the program...


----------



## Rollin_Again

Slowness opening Outlook can sometimes be attributed to corrupted toolbar settings. Search for the file *OUTCMD.DAT* and rename or delete when found. The file is hidden so make sure to enable searching of hidden files in Windows. Other files that you may want to delete are some of the cache files used by Outlook (FRMCACHE.DAT and EXTEND.DAT)

You can show all hidden files and folders by double clicking *"My Computer"* on your desktop and then selecting *TOOLS --> FOLDER OPTIONS --> VIEW TAB -->* and then scroll through the list and check the option "SHOW HIDDEN FILES AND FOLDERS"

My data file are located in *C:\Documents and Settings\Your_Windows_Login\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook*

Does the problem persist if you run Outlook in Safe Mode? To run in in Safe Mode just click your Windows Start button and then select *RUN* and then type *Outlook /Safe* (with a space before the * /* ) and click OK. Once in SAFE MODE you should be able to go through the Outlook options and manually disable your add-ins. You may also want to try temporarily disabling your anti-virus and/or firewall and disabling Microsoft Word as your email editor (if it is being used) to see if that makes a difference.

As a last resort you may want to create a new Outlook profile. This can be done in the Control Panel by clicking on the MAIL icon and then selecting "Show Profiles." Just click ADD and follow the prompts to set it up and use as the new default profile.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## dseerveld

Thank you very much for your assistance.

It turns out that McAfee was bogging Outlook down. It came with my new machine. McAfee was clearly messing with my email, marking all of my incoming messages as [SPAM] and [PHISH] and it stuck a toolbar in Outlook that I couldn't get rid of, and disabling all the features did nothing to help. When I uninstalled it, Outlook suddenly worked perfectly.

I'll make a small donation, as usual. Thanks again for these great forums.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

I'm surprised at how many computers I have been taking McAfee and Norton off lately that have improved their performance dramatically. There are such better alternatives


----------



## Uncle Crust

'Kay, I put the wab dlls in the system32 folder and that solved the wab error problem. Now, I am unable to configure Outlook 2000 (under Vista) to get addresses from Contacts instead of from the address book.

Other forums give the solution as selecting _Services_ from the _Tools_ menu. Sigh. I think that option is only available if you are using the MS Exchange Server ... but, it seems, you can only successfully use Outlook 2000 under Vista in Internet Only mode. Anyway, I don't have a _Services_ option in my _Tools_ menu. I sure hope someone knows how to get Outlook to switch to using Contacts instead of the address book for sending e-mail.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Why not just use the native Contacts rather than the Windows Address Book and avoid the problem altogether?


----------



## Uncle Crust

Yes! That's **EXACTLY** what I'd like to be able to do! Whew! Someone that understands the problem.

How do I get Outlook to stop trying to look in the address book? If I remove the wab dlls, I will go back to Outlook whining that it can't process the address book ... which I don't even want it to do! (need the Waaaaaaaaaaaah!/bawling emoticon, here)


----------



## Bob Cerelli

When I install Outlook2000, first I configure it for Corporate rather than Workgroup. You have a lot more control that way.

Then I just install Internet Mail, the Outlook Address Book (not Personal Address Book), and select the default Data Folder.

To change Outlook2000 to the Corporate configuration see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook_corp.htm


----------



## Uncle Crust

Urp! I totally uninstalled Office 2000, rebooted then reinstalled. I opened Outlook expecting it to go thru it's config wizard but it just opened -- no opportunity to select any config options. ????


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Just checked and my web site said nothing about uninstalling and reinstalling.

Might look at it again for how to _change_ to the Corporate configuration.


----------



## Uncle Crust

... where's the emoticon for tears of joy?! ... thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou, Bob!!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Glad that worked and thanks for posting back.

Doesn't that simple change solve so much. And best of all you don't need to pay for a new version of Office when the one you have works just fine.


----------



## Uncle Crust

D'ya think I still need the wab dlls in System32?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

If it's working you can just leave it there. Not going to hurt anything. 

Now you see exactly why I don't like that solution. It's too easy to avoid the whole situation and just use Outlook's default Contacts.


----------



## Uncle Crust

Bob, the switch to Corporate/Workgroup has transformed my IMAP accounts to simple PSTs. ??? How can I recover them as IMAP accounts?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Can you start by giving the details to how you had Outlook configured in the first place? Missing details are important to know ahead of time.


----------



## Krash

Came across this thread when I was looking for a certain issue am breaking my head over.

These are my observations and conclusions regarding the compatibility of Outlook and Vista.

Vista does not come with the Windows Address Book (WAB). Windows Mail does not use the WAB. Hence no WAB32.dll or related files as was mentioned earlier.

Outlook 2000 in Internet Mode uses WAB32.dll and cannot be used using this mode in Vista. So only way you can use it , is using the Corporate Workgroup Mode in Vista. There is a downside to it, once it is in CWG mode , you cant configure an IMAP account in it. It kicks you back if you try to.

If you manage to get Outlook to work in IMO mode using the dll files, then thats great. But you still will have difficulty with the contacts I believe.

My suggestion - consider using Windows Mail - its more refined <EDIT> than <EDIT> Outlook Express and you have the Windows Calendar and Contacts to go with it.


----------



## EAFiedler

Krash said:


> My suggestion - consider using Windows Mail - its more refined that Outlook Express and you have the Windows Calendar and Contacts to go with it.


If you are using Vista, the option to use Outlook Express doesn't exist.


----------



## Gina Doll

Hello Tech Support Guy,
Thanks for your help in getting my Outlook 2000 address book to open. I followed the instructions in this thread (copied your wab dll files to my system and registered them) and it worked! (I couldn't get the wab32res.dll to register, but it still works.)
Thank you!
Gina


----------



## ukjules

Hi , I have followed your instructions and placed the 2 DLL files in the system32 folder. However I am not sure how to perform the "register" part of the process. I need some further advice re where i type your commands as i am not sure where I can get the Run Prompt. At the moment after a reboot i get the following errors;

The procedure entry point StrTokEx could not be located in the dynamic link library MSOERT2.dll.

I then get the first error re the unable to find the WAB.DLL .

I hope that the first msg relates to my not registering the DLL's , as such if someone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

Many Thanks

Jules


----------



## Rollin_Again

After copying the files to the appropriate directory click the Windows START button and select RUN and then type each command below into the text box and click OK (do each one seperate)

*regsvr32 wab32.dll
regsvr32 wab32res.dll*

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## ukjules

I have now found the Run button (bit of a muppet - sorry). Tried running and have then hit other error messages. I have removed both DLL files and started again, but still get the same new errors.

I have checked and both files are in the system32 folder.

Error Message on pressing OK at the Run command after typing your command regsvr 32 wab32.dll

The module "wab32.dll" failed to load.
Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent DLL files.

The specified procedure could not be found.

When I run the regsvr32 wab32res.dll I get the following error:


The module wab32res.dll was loaded but the entry point DLLregister server was not found. 
Make sure that the wab32res.dll is a valid DLL or OCX file and then try again.

Any ideas , should I uninstall , load and then start again ?

Many Thanks

Jules


----------



## Bob Cerelli

If this is the only problem, why not just use the default Contacts and not bother with the Windows Address Book at all. Just import the file, if you have one, into your contacts.


----------



## uberprinzessin

Been trying to fix this issue and was glad to see a very concise and easy-to-follow solution. Thank you very much. I am surprised that I'm not the only one trying to put an older version of Office onto a new computer.


----------



## Krash

No offense to whomsoever it may concern, but I am surprised to see the number of people trying to squeeze in an old application into a brand new OS.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Sure beats paying that new price for a new version of Office when the 2000 version works fine.


----------



## uberprinzessin

Krash said:


> No offense to whomsoever it may concern, but I am surprised to see the number of people trying to squeeze in an old application into a brand new OS.


I thought I was the only one! Actually, I really hate Office 2007 that came with my new laptop. To me, it's trying to look like a Mac but not nearly as user friendly. It's graphic intensive, takes up far more space and, in my opinion, does less. It feels like Microsoft makes something flashier, renames something and makes it harder to find and more counterintuitive then says it's "new and improved."

So I uninstalled 2007 and put 2000 on. As they say, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."

Now, if I could only get rid of Vista...


----------



## Steve2007

Hi Guys, not been here before, just found you by goggling. I an in the same place as article 34 of this long running saga. I copied the 2 wab files and then tried to register them via the command prompt and get the same error messages.

Now there seems to be two different approaches here, and frankly I dont care which way works, as long as one of them does. As this has not solved the issue I have two questions:

1. is there something else I need to do using this method that will make it work?

2. The talk about using Contacts means little to me. I know vista (spit) has this contacts thing, but I have no idea what I am supposed to do to use that instead. (as soon as I try to send mail with a manual address entered it causes the same issue).

I would consider using windows mail (an "updated" OE?) but that doesn't work either because it keeps trying to dial and I am wireless on broadband.

I lied; I have a third question, does anyone know a GOOD freeware / shareware programme I can try instead before shelling out even more cash to replace software that wont work with this vista rubbish?

Any and all help appreciated!


----------



## Bob Cerelli

It is not using anything in Vista Contacts but simply using default Outlook2000 Contacts that is the recommended solution. 

To put in in a sentence, just use Outlook2000's Contacts rather than Outlook2000's Personal Address Book. Too simple.


----------



## Steve2007

Bob I appreciate the reply but you miss my point entirely.

I understand you have said use Contacts instead, what you have not said is how in heck I use it to address my email from outlook????


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Unless there are other settings or changes made, and since it is the default setting, there shouldn't be anything extra to have to do. Outlook should look to your Contacts list for addresses when sending an e-mail.

Sounds like rather than the problem being anything to do with "vista rubbish", it is more with just knowing how to configure Outlook.


----------



## Steve2007

I see, thanks for your "help" Bob, it seems as if your knowledge of computer issues is surpassed by your arrogance and abrasiveness. 

I am pleased to say someone who does not lack the interpersonal skills that you so clearly do has provided a more appropriate answer to the problem. It is clear that you spend too much time with computers and too little with people. "Get a life" seems appropriate.

Please be assured that I will not be returning to this forum and will be blocking my email.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Yikes...

So let's start again. The problem has nothing to do with Vista but just using Outlook's default setting of Contacts.

For information on how to configure Outlook2000 see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook98.htm


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Now back to the original poster - mdvbilt,

What happened when you simply used the default settings for Outllook2000 of the Contacts rather than the PAB file?


----------



## Bobbyg8

I tried to load the Wab32 Dll and wab 32res files using the zip files. I looks like they are in the system 32 folder. However, when I try to register them using regsvr32 wab32.dll , I get the folowing messages. "THE module wab32 failed to load. Make sure the binary is stored at the specific path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent. DLL files." 
When I register WAB res32.dll I get the following message, " The module wab32res.dllwas loaded but the entry point dllregisterServer was not found. Make sure wab32res.dll is a valid or OCX file and then try again.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. This is making me crazy


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Why not just use the default Outlook Contacts rather than the Windows Address Book. Then everything works fine.


----------



## Bobbyg8

now I shall demonstrate my ignorance, and expose my level as a beginner. I have no idea what you mean. I never changed the outlook settings in the first place. I think I am still using the defualt settings.
Thanks for the suggestion though. I'll try to play around with it a bit.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

But just put your contact in Contacts. Don't bother using the Address Book which is giving all the trouble.


----------



## Bobbyg8

Thanks for the insight. I will do that, now I just need the message that pops up telling me outlook can't find the wabdll file to stop popping up every 10 minutes.


----------



## ChadA

I changed to the Corp setup and solved the DLL issue (thanks!). Now I want to add more email accounts. How do I do that?

It was easy in the old/non-working setup internet mail setup, but I can't seem to find how to do that now that I'm in the Corp setup.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Glad that helped solve the problem. This also allows for a lot more flexibility on how you can configure Outlook.

See:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook98.htm

for how to now start adding in profiles.


----------



## ChadA

Bob Cerelli said:


> Glad that helped solve the problem. This also allows for a lot more flexibility on how you can configure Outlook.
> 
> See:
> http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook98.htm
> 
> for how to now start adding in profiles.


Thanks! Worked like a charm. Perhaps this is drifting off-topic, but does anyone know why Outlook wanted to runt he setup wizard every time I try to open it (as well as asking if I want it to be the default mail client, etc.)?


----------



## CW33514

There is a better way than messing about with the WAB*.DLL's !!
If you have Outlook 2000 installed under Vista start by uninstalling it.
Put the Outlook 2000 CD ROM in a drive and find the SETUP.EXE file. Don't run it.
Instead copy the file and paste a shortcut on the Desktop. Open the properties for the
shortcut and click the settings to Run as Administrator and under the Compatibility
tab Run in Compatibility mode for Windows XP (Service Pack 2).
Then run the shortcut to do the install.
When it is finished copy Outlook.exe and past that to the Desktop.
Finally, change its compatibility setting to be the same as above.
This works for me running Windows Vista Business.
I needed to be able to read and write the Outlook *.pst files generated by Outlook under
Windows XP. Window Mail was no good for that!
The only problem I have seen so far is an error on exiting the program for ntdll.dll
I would welcome any thoughts on that please.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Or just don't even bother with the personal address book, and the DLL errors. Just use the default Contacts in Outlook.


----------



## naraca

Rollin_again

*THANK YOU for your guidance on resolving the following:*:up:

Navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\System and if the DLL files are found

copy wab32.dll and wab32res.dll to the following directory:

C:\Windows\System32

If you are unable to find the files, I have zipped and attached them. Just unzip them to the System32 folder.

FYI......Outlook 2000 and Vista incompatibility is a known issue. Outlook uses some common files with Outlook Express. From what I understand, Vista does not come with Outlook Express therefore these shared dll files may not be available.

*How do I do the following >>>*
You may have to register the DLL's by using the following commands at the run prompt:

regsvr32 wab32.dll
regsvr32 wab32res.dll

Regards,
naraca


----------



## naraca

Rollin_Again said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Navigate to *C:\Program Files\Common Files\System* and if the DLL files are found
> 
> copy *wab32.dll* and *wab32res.dll* to the following directory:
> 
> *C:\Windows\System32*
> 
> If you are unable to find the files, I have zipped and attached them. Just unzip them to the System32 folder.
> 
> FYI......Outlook 2000 and Vista incompatibility is a known issue. Outlook uses some common files with Outlook Express. From what I understand, Vista does not come with Outlook Express therefore these shared dll files may not be available.
> 
> You may have to register the DLL's by using the following commands at the run prompt:
> 
> *regsvr32 wab32.dll*
> *regsvr32 wab32res.dll*
> 
> Regards,
> Rollin


Rollin or anyone - how do you register the DLL's by using the following commands at the run prompt:

regsvr32 wab32.dll
regsvr32 wab32res.dll


----------



## naraca

ChadA said:


> Thanks! Worked like a charm. Perhaps this is drifting off-topic, but does anyone know why Outlook wanted to runt he setup wizard every time I try to open it (as well as asking if I want it to be the default mail client, etc.)?


Chad did you get a fix - I am having same problem. TX
""
Thanks! Worked like a charm. Perhaps this is drifting off-topic, but does anyone know why Outlook wanted to runt he setup wizard every time I try to open it (as well as asking if I want it to be the default mail client, etc.)?
""


----------



## blonar

I have had trouble with Outlook 2000/Vista on a new Laptop in that all was Ok except it would not store my password - had to log on each time or hibernate until next use. came across this thread and used the "Corporate" configuration and presto I am Happy. This was a great suggestion!


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Glad the suggestion worked and thanks for posting back.


----------



## daniels012

This was very, very very helpful


----------



## catullus1951

Just wanted to thank everyone, particularly Rollin_Again, for the help. Problem solved!

Now, for the bigger problem. I just bought a new Vista machine. Microsoft will undoubtedly soon stop supporting Office 2003. The pricing structure for Office 2007 has me steamed. Are Open Office or the set of Google Apps up to the task of replacing Office? My uses are primarily e-mail, spreadsheet, presentation, and word processor.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

For you the shortcoming in Open Office is that it doesn't have a particularly good e-mail program. Thunderbird may be a free replacement for you.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

But is there some reason you don't want to just use Outlook2003?


----------



## catullus1951

No particular reason for not using it. I just worry about Microsoft cutting off support in the future.


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Until it actually becomes a problem, or doesn't do something critical that the 2007 version does, don't see any reason not to use it. Have plenty of customers with even older versions of Office working just fine. There is no reason at all for them to go through all the expense of replacing every copy with a new one.


----------



## limeytiger

Attn. Rollin-Again and Shipmates,
My new Fujitsu Life book N6460 came with Vista Home Premium and a trial offer of Office 2007 small business version. I was not smart enough to delete it before I installed Office 2000 Pro., every program functioned except MS Outlook. I read your postings and recommendations on WAB DLL and followed the instruction thru to the point of placing msoertz.dll in the system 32 folder.
The error message has changed to Procedure entry point StrTokex could not be located in the dynamic link library msoertz.dll I am not using MS Word as the email editor.
Does this throw any additional light on the problem.
Thank,
Limeytiger
3/2/08


----------



## Bob Cerelli

That is a problem with Office2007. 

Even after you delete it, Outlook2000 still has a problem. So far I have not found a solution.

But that is a slightly different problem than Outlook2000 on Vista. It is more Outlook2000 on a computer that had Outlook2007. Even a XP computer would have problems there.


----------



## limeytiger

Thanks for your fast response. I can recieve emails on the Outlook 2000 installation. I cannot send emails because there is no address book.
Can you tell me what filles would be in the outlook folder in a normal Vista OS with Outlook 2000 operating normally. 
Can I copy the WAB from outlook 2000 on my XP pro Desktop computer and paste it in to the outlook file.
Just had another though! I had pasted my contacts into the outlook 2k contacts follder
and decided to try sending an email by clicking on a contact PRESTO it worked. I was able to send a signature card from the contacts folder and select the recipient from a list.
Does this help me to get nearer to a fix.?
Limeytiger


----------



## limeytiger

Bob, I was disappointed to learn you had no solution to offer. I tried all of the suggestions for the wab issue over again. Reconfigured Mail in Control Panel to Internet mail. It was set up for Group and MS Exchange with no address book.
It performs great, using contacts converted to an address book. 
For the benefit of fellow travelers I wish I could tell you with certainty exactly how I accomplished it. Alas it&#8217;s above my pay grade!
Limeytiger.


----------



## kevinmartz

I am having continued problems with outlook 2000 and vista. Thank you Rollin Again for fixing a number of them with your DLL file suggestion. 

I have two issues
1) For whatever reason Outlook is not completely configured. When I open it, it opens the outlook startup box and also tells me it recognizes another version of outlook installed. 

2) Contacts. I imported a .pst file and I see my old group of contacts under personal folders (in a different place) but I cannot drag/move them to the contacts folder that outlook references when I compose an e-mail. More importantly when I compose an e-mail, and I try to point and shoot an address it is looking at the new contacts file that has basically nothing in it. In that contact file I can manually create a new contact and when saved it will use it properly. when I create a new contact it apprears to be storing these in a contacts folder on my C drive. How can I move the couple hundred existing contacts into that directory or otherwise get them to appear when composing?

thanks


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Can you give the details for #1. Was Outlook2007 installed at some point?

For #2. why go through all the hassle and time to import. Just use your original PST file as the default data file.


----------



## kevinmartz

actually yes my son put a 2007 on it and I told him to take it off. I was concerned that few had 2007 and people would not be able to open newer filrs. 

I dont understand number 2. I already imported the old info, how can I change the default directory?


----------



## Irise2

I too, am having problems with Outlook 2000 and Windows Vista. I found this thread which has provided me with more help that I've found anywhere else. THANKS! I am now at the step provided by Rolling Again in response to the Outlook 2000 WAB DLL files. I have copied the files to the Windows System32 folder and have tried to "register" them by following the steps, but I get the following message: The module "wab32res.dll" was loaded but the entry-point DllRegisterServer was not found. Make sure that "wab32res.dll is a valid DLL or OCS file and then try again.

What do I do now?


----------



## RoySage

Same problenms. I tried copyingteh 2 DLL files to system32. Since it still did not work, I tried registering the 2 files from the start / run received msg: the module wab32.dll failed to load. Make sure the binary is stored...
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Squantz

First...thank you all for your posts. Seems I've been able to navigate through getting my Contacts list to talk to my email so I can write....now I want to bring in my old email file and can't seem to do that. I keep getting error messages like I don't have permission (the read only option is OFF), or it telling me to run the "Inbox Repair Tool" (what the devil is that?!). I've tried to just open it as it is a *.pst file and I've tried to import. Neither work. I'm running Vista. I am able to open the file on my husband's computer (XP) so I know it's not corrupted. 
Any and all suggestions welcome!! Thank you.
Jean


----------



## Leslie R

Bob and all...
Not real knowledgeable about all this, but am an intermediate in experience. Got a new computer, after old one died. Having someone recover my data files, including Outlook 2003. Problem, can't find the disk, so I've had to install O2K in the meantime. Of course, there's conflict. After install, got error messages of missing WAB dll files. Checked Windows Sysetem32 and they're there. Tried to configure the Outlook 2000 to Corporate Configuration, and followed your methods re: http://www.onecomputerguy.com/app_info/outlook98_change.htm all the way to #14, where you say it can point me in a different path. I don't understand what to do next. 
Thanks, in advance,
Leslie


----------



## Squantz

Leslie,
I was not able to get O2K running on Vista after trying many many things, including all suggestions here. Got close but nothing worked completely. I found another site that suggested I download the trial version of Office 2007, get your files opened and then open the new Windows Mail program. It says that your files will all come into Office 2007 without issue and Mail will then convert itself and you can then uninstall Office 2007. I've installed Office but have not yet opened Mail. I'll do so before the trial runs out. Good luck.
Jean


----------

